# Fuente conmutada



## el zacatecano (May 17, 2012)

Buenos días compañeros:
Sucede que tengo en el banco de trabajo un mini-componente de marca LG, el cual cuenta con dos fuentes conmutada, una para la fuente de Stby y demás circuitos, otra que alimenta la tarjeta de alimentación de amplificación. 
En esta ultima, la fuente del amplificador, trae como sistema de rectificación, un diodo con la matricula F10U20S, que según el data sheet, este componente es un diodo rectificador de Ultra Fast Recovery con VRRM 200V y un IF(AV) 10A. Dicho componente se encontró dañado.
El problema es que aca en esta región no lo puedo conseguir y se me a ocurrido, que en su lugar, poner un par de diodos en paralelo con  las mismas caracterizticas que el original. No se en que otros parámetros del componente deba tomar en cuenta para que esto funcione bien.
Si alguno de los compañeros me puede orientar al respecto.

Agradecido de antemano.


----------



## nasaserna (May 17, 2012)

Buenos días.

Es algo que puedes intentar, pero fijate si este rectificador se usa a plena capacidad?.
si este usa el discipador de calor?

pues si este no se usa a plena capacidad lo podrías reemplazar por una solo.

y fíjate que fue lo que ocasionó la falla, pudo ser un sobrevoltaje en la entrada.


----------



## el zacatecano (May 17, 2012)

Gracias nasaserna.

El rectificador no cuenta con disipador de calor, voy a comprobar el sobrevotaje que me indicas.
Luego comento los resultados.
Me pregunto, porque lleva un rectificador de tanto amperaje? si el amplificador de audio es de montaje superficial. Acaso necesitara tanto amperaje)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 17, 2012)

Amigo, los diodos NUNCA deben conectarse en paralelo, aun cuando fueren de las mismas caracteristicas, siempre tendran diferente umbral de conduccion.


----------



## el zacatecano (May 20, 2012)

Muchas gracias compañeros por ocupar su tiempo en mi problema.
Esta consulta la hice porque no encuentro el componente original, ni un remplazo.
Sobre el tema de poner dos diodos en paralelo, de igual matriculo, la hice porque recordé que en alguna ocasión, hace bastante tiempo, me encontré un componente con una una cantidad enorme de diodos rectificadores en paralelo que formaban el puente rectificador. No recuerdo la marca y modelo de dicho componente.
Pero no eran del tipo Ultra Fast Recovery.
Muchas gracias compañeros, seguiré buscando el componente original.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (May 21, 2012)

el zacatecano saludos, en monitores CRT he visto ese repuesto.


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 22, 2012)

lo puedes comprar en linea.  http://www.agelectronica.com/inicio.htm

ahi venden un sustituto por menos de 1 dolar.  (lo malo es el $ del envio)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 22, 2012)

Para remplazar un diodo y no lo puedes conseguir, tienes que tener los siguientes parámetros: la tensión máxima (200V es un máximo) la intensidad (que es el problema que estas teniendo) y la corriente de pico (en este caso es de 100A) Lo que te recomendaron que busque algún diodo que sea superior en tanto a la corriente como tiempo la tensión con que sea mayor a 60V es sufriente, ejemplo el de los monitores son iguales o algún otro equipo que tenga una fuete conmutada (televisores, PS2, fuente de compu, etc) que en estos días es muy común. Si puede colocar diodos en paralelo sino fíjate en la fuente de PC que lleva dos en la etapa de 12 y 5Volts eso si los dos tienen que tener el mismo código, ejemplo rápido UF107 ojo no te va a servir este porque es para proteger transistores, pero si los colocas en paralelo: soporta mas intensidad , baja la temperatura de trabajo por ende la recuperación es mas rápida o sea el tiempo   






Saludos espero tengas éxitos


----------



## el zacatecano (May 22, 2012)

Gracias compañeros:
Eduardo Rivera; tienes razón, estos diodos los he visto en la etapa horizontal de los monitores de CRT. Me encontré uno con matricula 5TUZ4, según data shett, VRRM 1500V, IF(AV) 5A. Como puedes ver el amperaje no es el que necesito.

Armando Lopez; Ya vi el componente en AG Electrónica, pero lo malo es que sale mas caro el flete que el componente. He encontrado otras matriculas de diodos, el voltaje es satisfactorio pero el amperaje no (FML O5D, FML G16S).

Gracias por sus aportes, seguiré buscando.



Compañero SSTC.
Le has puesto un poco de luz al asunto al indicarme los principales parámetros que debo tomar en cuenta para remplazar el diodo.
El compañero nasaserna me dice que puedo colocar uno de 5A, claro que con el voltaje requerido o mas, ¿Sera eso posible? ¿que soporte la demanda del equipo?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 23, 2012)

SI es un diodo rapido (Ultra Fast Recovery) como el otro si coloca dos en paralelo para que se simile al que se quemo y proba no pasa nada. Eso si investiga porque se quemo el diodo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 23, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> SI es un diodo rapido (Ultra Fast Recovery) como el otro si coloca dos en paralelo para que se simile al que se quemo y proba no pasa nada. Eso si investiga porque se quemo el diodo



Amigo, por favor lee el comentario N#4. gracias.-


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 23, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, por favor lee el comentario N#4. gracias.-



Disculpame te pise, mira esto se llama??? Ehhhhh???





Gudino Roberto duberlin:estudiando:


----------



## miguelus (May 23, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Disculpame te pise, mira esto se llama??? Ehhhhh???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos días.
Apoyo la afirmación  de Gudino Roberto duberlin en el Post #4
No es buena idea poner dos Diodos en paralelo ya que no existen dos Diodos iguales y uno de ellos será el que se lleve la mayor parte del trabajo.
En la foto que publica SSTC, muy didáctica, no se ven dos Diodos en paralelo lo que hay son dos Diodos que están unidos por el Cátodo pero los Ánodos están independientes conexión habitual en los Rectificadores de Doble Onda.

Sal U2


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 24, 2012)

Amigo SSTC, segun la fotografia que muestras los diodos no estan en PARALELO, estan en disposicion de rectificacion en ONDA completa. Tipico de fuentes conmutadas. Como comenta el colega miguelus.
Lee sobre puentes rectificadores en onda completa de 2 y 4 diodos. Ventajas e inconvenientes de ambos sistemas.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 25, 2012)

No solo le vi en chasis de fabrica en los TV, no solo lo e visto en placas de monitores, sino también en amplificadores de audio de mas de 200Watts, no solo eso sino que yo lo digo porque yo lo e hecho y nunca recomiendo algo que yo no e probado y puedo compartir los mejores resultados, no se lee un libro entero y se sale a dar cátedra sino que se esta encerrado en un taller por años y se aprende trucos de la vieja escuela de rascarplar noche sin dormir. Simplemente, definitivamente es dificil explicarlo :cabezon:

*LEANME*​


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 25, 2012)

Amigo SSTC, el hecho de conectar 2 diodos en paralelo NO significa que no funcione, ya lo mencione antes cualquier duda remitirse a comentario N#4, es por ello que los LEDs tampoco se conectan directamente en paralelo, e igual que los zener y cualquier semiconductor ni aun los transistores, salvo un pequeño truco con el uso de resistencias que permite una redistribucion mas equitativa como el grafico.- Exitos.-


----------



## nasaserna (May 31, 2012)

Estoy de acuerdo con Gudino Roberto, pero piensa en el tamaño de las resistencias a usar debido a la corriente que manejamos.
lo mejor es usar un solo diodo similar


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 31, 2012)

Hola Amigo nasaserna,  el valor de la resistencia tiene que ser el mas bajo posible, lo suficiente como para alcanzar una distribucion similar, obviamente como tu dices lo optimo es utilizar un diodo unico.


----------



## masaru (Jun 1, 2012)

buenas.... es verdad que dos diodos en paralelo alcanzan la conducción en forma despareja. 
             En fuentes de baja velocidad no es recomendable ( 50 hz y 60 hz ) como dijeron arriba se le puede  colocar una resistencia para compensar. 
              La foto de SStc se presta a confusion pues como dijo *miguelus*  ; la fuente es de doble onda.


     PERO ; Philips en sus Tvs está utilizando dos diodos en paralelo y la fuente swiching es de media onda , en +B 95v y 130v 


               20pt3331 -  21 pt6456 -21 pt 4331 - 21 pt 5425. para dar unos ejemplos.

          O sea que en fuentes de alta velocidad en viable , quizás no en todos los casos.

   Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 15, 2012)

para que no se queden con la duda aca les dejo uno poco para leer gracias a nuetra amigo *juan romero* 

_Diodos paralelos_


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 15, 2012)

Amigo SSTC, sigo insistiendo dos o mas diodos conectados en paralelo, siempre habra que alguno de ellos que tendra la union PN con menor umbral de conduccion, por lo tanto se llevara consigo mayor corriente. Resultado no hay equilibrio de corriente entre ramas. Que algun colega, aficionado o lo que fuere lo utilice, bien!, pero no es lo optimo.


----------



## electrodin (Jun 15, 2012)

cual es el problema de usar diodos en paralelo?, que nunca hay dos diodos con el mismo umbral?....y eso como afecta? que las corrientes van a ser disparejas? si al final la corriente que entra es igual a la que sale (salvando las perdidas por temperatura), un diodo trabajara a 60º y el otro a 61º.....? con eso no se dañan. 
Cuando se hacen rectificadores de gra potencia ¿acaso usan un sólo diodo para el rectificador?...


----------

